# RAC Scores are up 3-17-13



## hound dog (Mar 17, 2013)

Score are up at www.racarchery.com 

Thanks to all that came out and all 79 shooters. Big thanks to all the help that makes this possible each shoot.


----------



## bigbuck35 (Mar 17, 2013)

Good shoot! Had a great time!!


----------



## hound dog (Mar 17, 2013)

Couple of winners from today. Congrats guys.


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 17, 2013)

Check out Mr. CB bringing home the cheese, nice shootin my brother, hope the BMF's helped ya out.


----------



## young gunna (Mar 18, 2013)

Yessir the BMFs are surely a great product.


----------



## Chill shooter (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey Jody, We had a blast.. Great course..


----------



## hound dog (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks we try hard.


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## DanielHunter (Mar 19, 2013)

Good video big E..
Had a great time, pretty tough course


----------



## young gunna (Mar 19, 2013)

How is it tough when you know the yardage?


----------



## MI360 (Mar 19, 2013)

young gunna said:


> How is it tough when you know the yardage?



Jump in the known class and give it a try. There is no reason for missing if you know far it is...lol.


----------



## DanielHunter (Mar 19, 2013)

If its so easy come on and get you some gunna.. 
I ain't scared of any one so come on


----------



## hound dog (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks like someone just got called out.


----------



## p&y finally (Mar 19, 2013)

young gunna said:


> How is it tough when you know the yardage?


----------



## young gunna (Mar 20, 2013)

I can promise you this is not what you want lil guy. Il shoot unkown and beat you.


----------



## DanielHunter (Mar 20, 2013)

> I can promise you this is not what you want lil guy. Il shoot unkown and beat you.



Then come on with it... This new dominator sure would like a piece of that Mathews..
Just to let ya know you may want to shoot known and maybe a hooter shooter will help ya also..


----------



## young gunna (Mar 20, 2013)

There you go with that mouth writing checks you cant cash.


----------



## DanielHunter (Mar 20, 2013)

If that's the case I can cash any check you want... $$$$$$$


----------



## solocam678 (Mar 20, 2013)

Jus for the record...i think gunna did jump in the known class in February.


----------



## young gunna (Mar 20, 2013)

I did cause noone was in money but I judged it. And still came in 2nd. For the record


----------



## DanielHunter (Mar 20, 2013)

Well then come on back for a shoot.


----------



## Dfowler (Mar 20, 2013)

Im taking Gunna!


----------



## MI360 (Mar 20, 2013)

I want in on this!!!


----------



## DanielHunter (Mar 20, 2013)

Come on


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 20, 2013)

Long Shot Winner


----------



## MI360 (Mar 20, 2013)

Just say when


----------



## DanielHunter (Mar 20, 2013)

Don't matter to me I just gotta get this new bow set up all the way and sighted in


----------



## Big John (Mar 20, 2013)

He can shoot, did you know he could dance??


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Mar 20, 2013)

*shoot*

Is that Butch breaking it down?? Iol...Good shooting on the long shot but that dancing that's some funny sh..That release bag works better on your side..


----------



## DanielHunter (Mar 20, 2013)

The release bag makes that video GREAT


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Mar 20, 2013)

*shoot*

I'm getting in the action to that's where the money is you can practice judgein yardage at the same time..I like all of you but my dollars would be on Ml360..which by the way you might wanna step up your game son your in the crosshairs..No No:


----------



## hound dog (Mar 20, 2013)

Lol


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 20, 2013)

wow!


----------



## young gunna (Mar 20, 2013)

ungood


----------



## DanielHunter (Mar 20, 2013)

Uh oh sounds like some else is gettin called out


----------



## C Cape (Mar 20, 2013)

I sent Butch a text after seeing that video....he told me that was some moves from the old club days.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## MI360 (Mar 21, 2013)

I will be at GAC sunday.


----------



## DanielHunter (Mar 21, 2013)

I won't have a bow ready. And I may be goin turkey hunting


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 21, 2013)

DanielHunter said:


> I won't have a bow ready. And I may be goin turkey hunting



My only bow is a turkey bow now. If the weather permits, I may be chasing movie stars too.
Other wise Id call out MI360. He'd have to shoot in my class and meet all the qualifications though.  (seniors) No No:


----------



## DanielHunter (Mar 21, 2013)

Well I am gonna try to make it to Rbo Sunday but not comin to gainesville


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 21, 2013)

Ya'll scared of ole MI... He is slipping... He can't see too well have a lil "arther ri tis" yall could take him...  I would if I knew how to shoot like ya'll... and if it did not rain... Thats my excuse and I am sticking to it...lol.

ok ok.. wishful thinking on my part..lol...


----------



## SBlackburn (Mar 21, 2013)

BlackArcher said:


> Ya'll scared of ole MI... He is slipping... He can't see too well have a lil "arther ri tis" yall could take him...  I would if I knew how to shoot like ya'll... and if it did not rain... Thats my excuse and I am sticking to it...lol.



You know how to shoot - I've seen it!  It was good to shoot with you in Columbus at the ASA shoot!  Not big on excuses - 99.9% it was my fault!


----------



## MI360 (Mar 21, 2013)

bowanna said:


> My only bow is a turkey bow now. If the weather permits, I may be chasing movie stars too.
> Other wise Id call out MI360. He'd have to shoot in my class and meet all the qualifications though.  (seniors) No No:



I will see ya in seniors in about 20 years


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 21, 2013)

SBlackburn said:


> You know how to shoot - I've seen it!  It was good to shoot with you in Columbus at the ASA shoot!  Not big on excuses - 99.9% it was my fault!



Thanks for the vote of confidence...  I heard a quote once "The only way to trust someone is to Trust some one"

So I guess "the only way to shoot is to shoot" I am going to shoot..
Then I can get back to doing what I do best... "Talking Smack.."Spanka


----------



## DanielHunter (Mar 21, 2013)

Uh oh Big E is back.


----------

